# Review: Bontrager Paradigm Elite 25 TLR Gravel Wheelset



## Cory2 (Apr 15, 2020)

Is the 1520g weight claimed, or actual? Trek's website says they weigh in at 1682g for the pair.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Can you double check the weight of these wheels? It doesn't match the weight on Trek's website.


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Apr 1, 2020)

You are correct. We've updated the weight.


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Apr 1, 2020)

Good catch. We've updated the weight.


----------

